# Intermittent limping in cat?



## chrismariesan (May 12, 2009)

Hi! My cat hurt his leg about 5 days ago, probably from jumping off a bed, although nobody saw it happen.
Initially, he came out of the room, meowing and not putting any weight on his hind right leg. The next morning, he seemed fine with just a slight limp.
Since, then, maybe three or four times, the same thing will happen. He will suddenly meow and run off, not putting any weight on that leg. I have examined his claw and paw and can't see anything.
We may have to take him to the vet but I wanted to get an idea if this may heal on its own and what it might be.

He is eating normally, and between "occurrences" he plays, jumps and runs normally.
Thank you!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Since it's still bothering him 5 days later, the vet visit is in order. Marie73's Cali broke a couple toes jumping off the kitchen counter. Without attention something may heal incorrectly and cause permanent problems or require surgery to fix it.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

He may have torn his cruciate ligament as well. Until you get him to the vet, you should be doing everything possible to restrict his movement so that he can't jump up and down on anything and exacerbate the injury. Right now it might be something that can heal with rest, but if he jumps on it again, it may require surgery.

Best to get him to the vet right away.

Laurie


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Agreed - cats hide pain really well, so the fact that you've seen him acting normal doesn't mean he's okay. I was shocked when I learned that one of my girls needed surgery last year, since she was acting pretty normal, but when the vet was done with her I found out that if I had waiting another day she might have died. You definitely don't want to put off an exam and x-ray for a body part that cats are so dependent on!


----------

